# Heterometrus spinifer or petersii?



## evalduxx (May 2, 2007)

Hello, here is pictures of my Heterometrus male, what are you thinking it is spinifer or petersii? Or maybe someone else? What your opinion?


----------



## Alakdan (May 2, 2007)

I'm not an expert but based on the photos above.  I'm 90% it's a petersii.  The carapace granulation and the coloration of the telson is consistent with the ID key.  But then again, coloration is not a good basis for ID.

See link:
http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=82335


----------



## Scorpfanatic (May 2, 2007)

i say H. petersii or something else, as it cant be a spinifer


----------



## EAD063 (May 5, 2007)

This is my H pertersii, yours looks a little more granulated than mine.  There are subspecies though, which makes it confusing.







Also from what I can see the granulation extends awefully far onto the 'plaps.  I can't really reach a conclusion but thought it'd be niec to have comparison pics.


----------



## H. cyaneus (May 5, 2007)

Hey,

Since it is a male, check the chela. If there is a notch on the chela that means it is a H. petersii male. It also lacks the "curve" in the granulation a H. spinifer has. I'd say it is H. petersii, I've been seeing a lot of these lately. Is almost weird, I hope someone can get some spinifer...

Mike


----------



## EAD063 (May 5, 2007)

H. cyaneus said:


> Hey,
> 
> Since it is a male, check the chela. If there is a notch on the chela that means it is a H. petersii male. It also lacks the "curve" in the granulation a H. spinifer has. I'd say it is H. petersii, I've been seeing a lot of these lately. Is almost weird, I hope someone can get some spinifer...
> 
> Mike


Hmm, and can you see the notch in my second pic H? I'm pretty I'm looking at the right thing, and my petersii ID was one of those "it's gotta be" ID's, I'm just glad I can be certain.


----------



## H. cyaneus (May 5, 2007)

I can't see it. The chela isn't in the pic really. But the chela should look like this:







Mike


----------



## H. cyaneus (May 5, 2007)

Ed, 

Looking at your first picture again, is there granulation next to the median eyes?

Mike


----------

